# New skins posted on DecalGirl for K2!



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been watching for some new skins and a couple of days ago I noticed that they posted about 9 new skins on their site. I love the library one!! Go check them out if you're in need of a new skin.

DecalGirl link


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice!  I really like Library, Tree of Books, and Lettereater.  It's probably a good thing for my wallet that I have a K1.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I like the library one!  Not as well as the similar one from gelaskin but I do like the fact it goes around the keys.  

Is there any way to see a larger image of each design?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Colours and I Am Yours are beautiful! 

RCP, I thought of you as soon as I saw the library one.. You should be able to just click on it and it should bring up the larger version.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried clicking on a few different skins, none of them were enlarged....


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I tried clicking on a few different skins, none of them were enlarged....


If you are using a PC you can right click the mouse then click copy image, paste it to an email or word document and then enlarge it from there to see the detail. Then just close out the document after you have reviewed it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

really like those


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

If anyone's interested; I fell in love with the Library skin and requested it for the K1 and they said it should be up in about two weeks.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

JamieLynn832002 said:


> If anyone's interested; I fell in love with the Library skin and requested it for the K1 and they said it should be up in about two weeks.


I think I just heard my check book squeal in protest and pain.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

My Kindle 1 really needs a new skin and I love the new designs.  So glad to hear that they will be coming soon.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting!!
I really love those.
So far I haven't ordered a skin yet,but I think I see a Lettereater in my and my Kindle's near future...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My library skin should arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to see it in person. I think it is the perfect skin for my Lula! I also picked up some skins for the Xbox controllers that my boys are getting for Christmas...I think they will love them also.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Loving the Library skin, as well.  Hate to get rid of my beautiful Orient skin, but I may have to order this one...


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> My library skin should arrive tomorrow and I can't wait to see it in person. I think it is the perfect skin for my Lula! I also picked up some skins for the Xbox controllers that my boys are getting for Christmas...I think they will love them also.


If you can, please post a picture of it on your kindle.

thanks,


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not putting it on my K2 just yet, as it's part of a Christmas gift, so I won't be able to take a picture of it yet. It was a little darker than I had hoped. I would have liked to seen it a bit lighter just so things showed up better, but it's still very nice. I guess since they have the little lights in the picture it is supposed to be darker.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I'm a bit perplexed: I really like the Frog skin, but there is no frog on the front of the skin, and well, my K is always in its Oberon (not looking at the back of my K too often). I checked on other items for which this skin is available (like the K1), and they all have the frog on the front too - that is all but the one I need??

Do you guys think it's worth writing to Decalgirl about this or nothing they can do?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I purchased a skin a few weeks ago, and the colours just seem so different from what I was expecting; I guess they cut from different parts of the pattern so it depends on what area yours is cut from.  I have a purple ROH Oberon and just find the 'lily' pattern too dark and not much purple.  I need another skin - not sure I am really finding one I like yet.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Neo said:


> OK, I'm a bit perplexed: I really like the Frog skin, but there is no frog on the front of the skin, and well, my K is always in its Oberon (not looking at the back of my K too often). I checked on other items for which this skin is available (like the K1), and they all have the frog on the front too - that is all but the one I need??
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth writing to Decalgirl about this or nothing they can do?


I would definitely ask them about it. They've been very nice whenever I've contacted them about a skin. The worse they can say is that they can't change it, but you are only out a few minutes that it takes to email them.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you KindleGirl, and you are absolutely right: not much to loose by asking anyway 

So now I'm on my way to ask - will let you know how that goes!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I kind of new that before but.... Decalgirl CS is simply AWESOME! I just wrote to them this morning asking about the lack of design on the new Frog skin (no Frog on the front of the K) and if they thought something could be done. And I already got an answer saying that they just changed the design and it now has a frog on the front too!

Woohooooo!!!! I - of course - ordered immediately  

Now the wait begins... and of course I can't remember how long it took last time to ship, sigh... Patience, patience, patience


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Neo said:


> OK, I kind of new that before but.... *Decalgirl CS is simply AWESOME*! I just wrote to them this morning asking about the lack of design on the new Frog skin (no Frog on the front of the K) and if they thought something could be done. And I already got an answer saying that they just changed the design and it now has a frog on the front too!
> 
> Woohooooo!!!! I - of course - ordered immediately
> 
> Now the wait begins... and of course I can't remember how long it took last time to ship, sigh... Patience, patience, patience


CS is awesome. I contacted them the other day because a skin I bought off of another KB member had a manufacturing defect. It was lacking the labels on the button pieces. They looked at the file and saw that it was incorrect and are sending me a new one as soon as it is available. She thanked me for letting them know. I guess no one noticed or reported before.


----------

